# Buffalo Tenderloin, it is what's for supper!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cold smoked a buffalo tenderloin with oak for an hour that was rubbed down with garlic olive oil and Tatonka Dust seasoning.


-----

Searing the buffalo tenderloin over the Vortex.


-----

Cooked the tenderloin indirect till it reached an internal temp of 125º. While the tenderloin cooked indirect we also did up some frozen Green Giant Backyard Potato mix with a little butter and also some shrimp seasoned with Buffalo Wing seasoning, smoked chopped garlic cloves and a little butter.


-----

Buffalo tenderloin, potatoes and shrimp.


-----

This meal was fantastic!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

*Serious question............. *Do you carter small groups (under twenty)??? Everything you post makes me drool on my keyboard.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

zogman said:


> *Serious question............. *Do you carter small groups (under twenty)??? Everything you post makes me drool on my keyboard.


I don't zogman, I am a motor grader operator with a hobby of outdoor cooking. But thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WOW!!! No words!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Another great looking meal, I smoked some Babybacks this last weekend but my pic's don't hold a candle to yours...haha


----------

